# Your horse live thread.......



## Supertrooper (12 November 2011)

So I had a great time with my two friends, we got there at 8.50am so only had to queue for 10mins. We managed to sell the spare ticket we'd got 

Got in and went straight to the spillers stand and got our free bag of treats (you had to say treat my horse) and entered the war horse competition. We also brought 6 bags of horse treats between us!! (for three horses) but it's hard to find the spearmint ones round us.

We then split up and I went straight to the enlightened equitation stand, had a talk to the girl about the heather moffatt seat saver and decided to get one, very very chuffed as it's was £10 off so £45 instead of £55. 

Then headed to laura b demo, was a bit dissapointed that she wasn't riding (all her horses in Europe ATM) but the girl that had won lesson rode very well and her horse was GORGEOUS!! 7y.o fresian  I got lots of tips on settling worried horses so well worth it.

Also saw the thoroughbred rehab centre demo, loved the little grey (midge) and then watched the breed display, my friend now wants a fell. Again a lovely fresian in it, we also talked to him in breed village and he was so friendly.

We left at 2.30pm as just starting to get manic!! Oh and most important I had my hovis book signed ) and my friends talked to K about hovis as our lad is very similar.

A great day, I've never been dissapointed by the show and can't imagine me ever missing it xx

And my purchases - 

A heather moffatt seat saver
Two bags of spillers treats
Two free bags of spillers treats!!
A Himalayan salt lick
A calender from bransby
Another copy of hovis's Friday diaries for my friends Xmas present
Xmas cards from the donkey sanctuary
New pair of jod's
Polite hi viz martingale thing 
Extra long schooling whip
A old book about search dogs

Took £100 in cash and just went £20 over when I spotted the schooling whip just as we left. Not a bad lot of purchases really 

Thorntons chocolate brownies for all who've got this far ;-)

Hope everyone else had fun xxxx


----------



## Supertrooper (12 November 2011)

Oh and also booked a free nutrition visit from Allen + Page, they where very helpful and said they'd do a yard visit even though we've only got three horses xx


----------



## Silver (12 November 2011)

I went today also watched Jason webb and the thoroughbred rehabs. Shopping couple of rugs and a coat. Not much more for us as we are into polocrosse and most demos were mainstream.


----------



## fizzer (12 November 2011)

Well I think this year the shopping was by far the poorest it has ever been. I was looking for a nice stable rug and ended up popping to my local tack  shop on the way home.

Did manage to get a nice Musto jacket and fleece at half price though.


----------



## Supertrooper (12 November 2011)

There where rugs everywhere!!! Shame you had to go to your local tack shop, was it because you wanted a particular one?


----------



## Phoebe+Sophie (12 November 2011)

I watched both of Laura B's demos. I also watched the rockin' horse stunts. Went to the breeds village and bought : a pair of socks, pink equine browband for £5, brushing boots, black leather head collar. I definitely enjoyed it!


----------



## Tonty Tont (12 November 2011)

I didn't get to see any of the demos, there was just too many people 

I bought a lovely lightweight rug, a joules hoodie and some 'polite' leg bands 

All for only £75


----------



## Jazzy B (12 November 2011)

first year I've been to be totally honest don't think it lived up to the hype


----------



## fizzer (12 November 2011)

Was after a rambo and rhino, was hardly any of them compared to previous years. The problem I think is that 18 odd years ago when it first started it was brilliant, bargains to be had everywhere.  Tack stores just can not afford to pay to be there,  I know my tack store stopped going a long time ago due to price, they had an awful lot of stock stolen also.

If you wanted to see the demo's then price wise it's worth going, just dissapointed personally compared to previous years.


----------



## Kat (12 November 2011)

I've been disappointed,massive queues for the demos. And it was dead quiet in the hall where our stand is.


----------



## Kat (12 November 2011)

And only one HHOer came and introduced themselves! *sob*


----------



## Supertrooper (12 November 2011)

See, I think it's amazing value for money but I like to watch the demos and to see even one of those riders it would be £30+. I've always managed to get want I wanted and I don't think it's any quieter than other years and been going since it started (was the British equine event then) xx


----------



## PuzzlePatch (12 November 2011)

Shopped but not too much watch the jumping demo and laura's one. Really enjoyed anna ross davies' one too. The Hano and Frisian in the Breeds Village were gorgeous.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (12 November 2011)

I got there at 1:30pm, did my shopping and came out at 4pm 

I bought
Fine tines fork
Global herbs product
4 bags of feed
Tub of mint

That was about it - but that was what i had on my 'to buy list' so was happy - all at reduced prices


----------



## shadowboy (12 November 2011)

I went last year thought it was rubbish. olympia is far better. Less queues and more to do and see


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (12 November 2011)

We had a good day. Quite a few hhoers came to say "Hi" which was really lovely. Thank you!


----------



## Supertrooper (12 November 2011)

I came up K, I was the idiotic one who couldn't spell her own name ;-) xx


----------



## WelshD (12 November 2011)

I considered going as I enjoyed the equestrian stuff at Countryside Live so much but decided against it in the end

I am glad most of you had a good day out

This time next week I will be there for the National Poultry Show


----------



## Toffee_monster (12 November 2011)

I didnt get anything on my list which was a shame, did come away with a jacket and rubber bowl AND a beautiful in hand english leather bridle for just a tenner, its the softest leather ive felt !


----------



## Paint Me Proud (12 November 2011)

WelshD said:



			This time next week I will be there for the National Poultry Show 

Click to expand...

ooo when is that this year? 

I exhibited there about 4 years ago but havent been since - keep meaning to


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (12 November 2011)

WelshD said:



			This time next week I will be there for the National Poultry Show 

Click to expand...

I love Your Chook Live  

I wish I could go to that again but since having chickens, I have discovered I am severely allergic to them 

I found more bargains this year than last year, I bought:

A pair of posh Schoeller (spelling?) fabric navy Just Togs full suede seat breeches for £25 reduced from £65,
A pair of Shires mucker boots £20 (I bought the last size 8, sorry!),
A pair of Horze tall winter riding boots £20 (sorry peeps, I also bought the last size 8 in these!),
A Snuggy Hood's ear warmer,
A lycra neck and shoulder hood cover with zipper for £21,
A rare book from 1959 on side saddles,
lots of treats
and i got measured for these RUBY RED PATENT CROCODILE SKIN riding boots by Equiclass (the ones in the middle of the photo)!!!
http://www.equiclass.co.uk/

The lady is going to save my measurements for when I finally manage to save up enough £££'s for them (the price difference between them and top of the line Ariats is not much) . These are my dream boots. Infact, I'm only ever going to buy riding boots from them for the rest of my life as they make my feet look small and skinny instead of hulking size 8's.


----------



## WelshD (12 November 2011)

Paint Me Proud said:



			ooo when is that this year? 

I exhibited there about 4 years ago but havent been since - keep meaning to
		
Click to expand...

Sat 19th and Sun 20th - cant wait


----------



## Hutchlou (12 November 2011)

I had a lovely day! Watched Geoff & Oli who were as entertaining as ever & Anna & Roland who were good too. Bought a l/w combo for £38, a leather headcollar for £10 & a shavings fork for £16! Got 2 free worm count packs & loads of bedding samples! And considering I had complimentary tickets aswell, it was a cracking day out!!


----------



## JFTDWS (12 November 2011)

I enjoyed it - mostly.  I think the organisation is APALLING.  I mean seriously, the sign showing where "day visitors" should go to park was tiny and only catered for those coming from one direction   Seriously, wth were they thinking?  But I'm a difficult sod to please, especially when I've driven a long way and being stuck in bleeding roadworks all morning.

On the plus side, I loved the little Icelandic in the breeds parade and I thoroughly enjoyed the Sylvia Loch demo - and it confirmed in my head that she is some kind of genius   If anyone saw it - how gorgeous was that Andalusian?   I had a chat with the stunt riders who were lovely and the "main" guy was seemed very flattered when I said I could see the cossack influence (it wasn't intended as a compliment, merely an observation, but it is very impressive ).

I spent a lot of money that I shouldn't have too.  But I did buy a copy of Hovis's Diary, even though I missed his mum!


----------



## PuzzlePatch (12 November 2011)

JFTD said:



			On the plus side, I loved the little Icelandic in the breeds parade and I thoroughly enjoyed the Sylvia Loch demo - and it confirmed in my head that she is some kind of genius   If anyone saw it - how gorgeous was that Andalusian? 

Click to expand...

Really was! Coped well when he was spooky at the signs around the school.


----------



## Tr0uble (12 November 2011)

It's one of those events where it is only as good as you make it. If you are expecting everything you want at your fingertips, and for it to be in your face exciting demos then it's not the right event...but if you pick and choose your demos, spend a bit of time rummaging for bargains, spend time looking at all the new gadgets being marketed, and actually TALK to the people on the stands, interact with them, get the most out of them....then it is a fab day!

I got everything I wanted to buy. A turnout rug for my boy...the one I wanted and had eyed up online...got it £40 cheaper than online price! Gorgeous English leather head collar in x full size with actual proper silver fittings (rather than naff plated fittings) for a lot less than I would expect to pay for a head collar of that quality.

Got some tail wrap things for £1

Lots of free feed samples and VERY good advise for my problem boy. Thank you especially to the lady on the Allen and Page stand who wasn't just all about promoting their brand and actually told me that a diff brand that I already feed was better for my boy than what they could offer. But did also give me a lot of info on the fast fibre which I have been looking to move to.

Then met Pippa and William funnel and had a love.y chat with Pippa about my boys issues...she listened and offered advice beyond what she needed to as she was only their to sign cards for people! Very nice lady.

Had a good bit of banter with several other stall owners, some related to their products, some idle small talk!

Had a very good day!


----------



## JFTDWS (12 November 2011)

PuzzlePatch said:



			Really was! Coped well when he was spooky at the signs around the school.
		
Click to expand...

Yes - I was very impressed by how different he looked at the end compared to the start.  I bumped into his owner / rider after the demo and she seemed so proud of him - it was really sweet


----------



## soulfull (12 November 2011)

We had a great day too

watched the racehorse demo and laura

got some

boots similar to muckers but with pull out sock,  slightly higher too £25

horse wear gilet  FAB!!  £20

soft shell jacket £5  
soft shell fleece lined gilet £5

2 sweat shirts
 just togs leather seat breaches reduced from £65 to £25  (so stretch even the seat)

Socks
milton track suits for nieces twins xmas presents

free samples and comps entered

Tired and skint now lol


----------



## Supertrooper (12 November 2011)

Totally agree with you Tr0uble, it's what you make of it, i'm chuffed to bits with my buys!!

So glad you found A+P helpful too, they gave us loads of good advice and wern't all about their feeds. Fast fibre is brilliant xx


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 November 2011)

My first time there so no expectations, really. 

The signs from the south were awful but not too much hassle. I watched both Oli/Geoff demos, am now in love with their humour! Had an interesting chat with Oli about going out in Newcastle, my home town.  Thought their second demo was bril, especially when the swapped horses for a laugh.






There were huge rug bargains but I was restrained! I got a jacket and a hoodie then bumped into Oli Townend again whilst trying desperately to find the exit! (no complaints there!)


----------



## nat_1 (12 November 2011)

We got there at 8.30,so waited half hr,were second in que! 
Went straight into d&h arena for jason webb demo.then mooched for bargains,i was after a horseware headcollar which i got with a matching leadrope.
Got loads of samples from feed stands,inc buying 3 bags of treats.
I went to hovis stand with my book to get signed but was told hovis's mum wouldnt b there till 11,but by time i went back later she'd been and gone   from there i bought a cute little fluffy horse magnet and xmas cards.
 I really wanted to see rockin horse as i missed it last year,so sat though dressage to music and geoff n oliver-who were so so funny!! Then watched rockin horse,but the horses just didnt want to play today lol!(wernt amused by how they kept getting smacked over their necks with schooling whip when they didnt do as they 
'Should' have)
Then we left at 5.30 ,took over half an hour to get out carpark!
 All in all a good day,very tired now.


----------



## nat_1 (12 November 2011)

Oh and got equimax wormer.
And i didnt know pippa n william were there today


----------



## Supertrooper (12 November 2011)

I think pippa and william where on Allen and Page stand as sponsered by them xx


----------



## clairencappelli (12 November 2011)

I didnt enjoy lauras demo as wanted to see her riding so decided id rather shop. Spend till 2.30 shopping then we go early seat to see oli and geoff who were great. Then watched the DTM demo and that really did insipre me to try it.

I was upset the the rocking horse demo ( we did the late one ) The horses didnt look happy and were running out and it went very wrong and he kept falling off and lost the dark bay in the middle alltogether. I got upset when they clearly didnt want to do it and they started getting hit down the side of the face with sticks.  I understand that this kind of stunt riding requires some egdgy riding but when i heard the whip cracking and hitting the horses faces over the music i got up and walked out very uneasy. As we got up and left there were lot of people angry one lady was actually crying as was off to find on official!

After that went back and spend more than i had all day.

Piker navy jacket 
fionas chrales and owner cap ( beagler style but obv with a harness )
Neue schule team up loose ring snaffle ( like the idea of send it back in 30 days and only day 8.50.
Kevin bacon liquid hoof dressing
Polite equisafey nose band cover ( but miffed and it said nose and brow band so thought it comtained two strips but there was only one in the packet so rather misleading.

Really enjoyed the rest of the day and likes seeing these wood pellet bedding in real life. Decided nedzbed would be a bad move- looked like a bed made of chaff.... my fatty would eat it.


----------



## MrsMozart (12 November 2011)

KristmasKatt said:



			And only one HHOer came and introduced themselves! *sob*
		
Click to expand...

But well worth it!


----------



## bounce (12 November 2011)

I had a fab and tiring day.  Got there about 9.10 and sold my spare ticket.  My main purchase was supposed to be Ariat Bromont boots but when I tried them on they were far too long but managed to find Broginis at £150 that fitted perfectly.  Got everything else on my shopping list and a few extra.

I only watched the Rockin Horse stunt team at lunchtime as it seemed far busier than normal to get into the demos.  They were very good and although the team of three ran out at the first attempt at jumping them all together they never got hit at all and just reapproached and jumped well.  They were all raring to go in that performance so can only imagine they must have been tired for the second performance which is rather sad.

I wish they would go back to having an evening performance with a top rider as I'd like to make a weekend of it again.  Its too much shopping and demos to fit in to one day.


----------



## MrsMozart (12 November 2011)

Had a brilliant day 

Went with D1 (it's 'our' day out) 

Got what I remembered we wanted, and only a few bits that weren't on the list 

Lighweight stable rug with a neck for the Dizz
LeM (can't spell it!) half fleece saddle cloth for D1 (for Grey Mare) - Christmas pressie!
Two copies of Hovis's book - both signed   (she's lovely)
Paddock boots
Water bucket trolley thingy
Fleece top 
Figurine thingy for D2
Magnetic quarter pad
Mountain Horse boots for D1 - another Christmas pressie

A good and chilled out day, other than the hike back to the car park, but that apart, brill


----------



## scrunchie (12 November 2011)

I'm going tomorrow!!!!

Which stalls had the best bargains?

I'm mostly after pony sized high vis gear and xmas pressies.


----------



## debsflo (13 November 2011)

i went yesterday with daughter and had a great day. Enjoyed the stunt riders in the afternoon and dressage to music and the Thoroughbred rehab demo.  

Managed to win a 20kg bag of dengie happy hoof in the Your horse scratch card. Luckily i didnt have to carry to the car. 

Briefly met Hoviss mum again, bought a few christmas presents and got some show offers on supplements,salt licks etc.

As usual wish id booked to go both days..


----------



## MerrySherryRider (13 November 2011)

We had a lovely day, hadn't been for a few years as it became a bit jaded, but yesterday it seemed very well organised with lots to do.
 Bumping into old friends was great and seeing the stands with new technology and developments was interesting.
 Saw Geof and Oli, entertaining as ever and loved the way they worked with the 4 year olds.
 Saw the Rocking horse demo which was entertaining but would have liked a bit more thought into the show, galloping across the area was a little 'samey'. When the main rider in the pm show didn't suceed to get the three horses to properly jump the burning pole after the third attempt, I was concerned that he would try again and was about to feel a Catwalk moment coming on, but the guy gave up, jumped onto his main horse and laughed at his failure and I was relieved to see his attitude and concern for the horses. I didn't see the horses being whipped about the head, I saw a slap on the neck which was reasonable. It was more of a 'come on and focus' kind of repremand. The riders were light on the horses mouths despite the tight turns and stops.
Although lacking in polish, they were horsemen and were fair and sympathetic to the horses.
It was a good day out, would have liked to have seen more demos but the queues were huge, although TBF, they moved quickly and we got good seats.
 Missed Hovis's mum though, but OH got off lightly with his wallet as I didn't see anything I wanted to buy. Damn.


----------



## JFTDWS (13 November 2011)

horserider said:



			Saw the Rocking horse demo which was entertaining but would have liked a bit more thought into the show, galloping across the area was a little 'samey'. When the main rider in the pm show didn't suceed to get the three horses to properly jump the burning pole after the third attempt, I was concerned that he would try again and was about to feel a Catwalk moment coming on, but the guy gave up, jumped onto his main horse and laughed at his failure and I was relieved to see his attitude and concern for the horses. I didn't see the horses being whipped about the head, I saw a slap on the neck which was reasonable. It was more of a 'come on and focus' kind of repremand. The riders were light on the horses mouths despite the tight turns and stops.
Although lacking in polish, they were horsemen and were fair and sympathetic to the horses.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see the evening performance from them as the main arena was mental, but I find this a reassuring read.  I've seen them before and talked to him about training and demos and things and I was surprised that people were suggesting he was beating the horses about the head, tbh.


----------



## 0ldmare (13 November 2011)

Goodness our trade stand was busy yesterday, we had a cracking day. Only downside I didn't get a chance to see anything or do any shopping. (But I'm really not complaining!).

Its interesting to hear how everyone is finding it this year. Hope todays visitors find some bargains and enjoy the demos


----------



## Kat (13 November 2011)

Which stand are you on oldmare? 

MrsM - oh no did you come over too? Did I fail to recognise you? Oops! Smack on the wrist for me!


----------



## Kat (13 November 2011)

Anyway any of you bargain hunters care to tell me where the best bargains were? 

I'm after a numnah, some stirrup leathers, and some trimmers/clippers. Oh and some warm riding gloves. 

Have now picked up some freebies so feeling a bit happier. 

Thought Geoff and Ollie were brilliant. And was quite excited to note that Jennifer is half sister to our Mare!


----------



## 0ldmare (13 November 2011)

Hi kristmaskatt, just nipped out to have a ciggie, the sun is fabulous! We are stand 77 in hall 2. Just getting v busy now, guess some coaches arrived, so better go....


----------



## Kat (13 November 2011)

I've found you on the map, will try to pop over when I get a break.


----------



## Piglit (13 November 2011)

It was my first time at Your Horse Live and I was totally overwhelmed by it...just huge. Did have a wonderful day until the Rockin Horse demo at the end of the day which ruined the whole experience. I actually walked out I was so disgusted...shaking with rage. I was sitting in the front row where the other riders were waiting while Guido was trying to jump his 3 horses and I saw what he was doing to their mouths and how aggressively he was beating them around the head with the whip...I think he thought if he did the worst of it behind the other 3 then no one would notice, he was shouting and jabbing and whipping and I couldn't bear it. Thought the dark chap didn't look right at all, poor condition and was standing a bit funny...almost like he was a little sedated maybe? Very odd. Just an awful awful thing to see...it wasn't fun, it wasn't good, it wasn't showmanship it was pure abuse. I've trained with stunt riders and done a bit myself in the past and I've never seen anyone driven to do that. It was pure ego and it was horrid. I shall be complaining. God knows what he did to those horses when he got them back to the stables!!!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (13 November 2011)

Piglit said:



			Thought the dark chap didn't look right at all, poor condition and was standing a bit funny...almost like he was a little sedated maybe? Very odd.
		
Click to expand...

You didn't stay to see the end when he was riding the dark bay horse ? It was sound and certainly didn't seem sedated. It was a finer build than the greys but wouldn't agree it was in poor condtion.
 I was at the afternoon demo and sitting near the front just a bit up from the burning pole. My take on the show is very different from yours, I felt he stopped trying to do the jump at the right time, if he'd tried again, I'd agree that it was unacceptable, but he didn't. I left with a positve impression of their care for the horses.
 Funny really how people percieve things, I've walked out of parelli demo's and a hackney pony driving demo because of the treatment of the horses, but was quite happy about the Rocking Horse.


----------



## whiteclover (13 November 2011)

I went yesterday. I havent been for a few years. I enjoyed the demos especially the Anna R-D demo. I bought two things & my only gripe was the lack of ladies toilets and the long wait at the toilets. I managed to get to see all the demos I wanted to see too but tbh there werent many bargains. Also I thought rockin horse demo was rubbish. Wasnt too impressed with guidos riding and the stupid man on stilts. The sound was deafening from the speakers.


----------



## Supertrooper (13 November 2011)

Also meant to say did anyone see the rather hunky men handing out programme's ))


----------



## mudmonkey17 (13 November 2011)

Went for the first time yesterday and apart from the queues to see the demos we had a great day.

Watched the TRC demo as they close to us and the trainer is also my instructor.

Did some shopping and almost got lost as was huge, got few bargains, Joules hoodie, polite hi viz vest and a heavyweight turnout with neck in a lovely red 

Then watched Oli and Geoff in afternoon and Rockin horse which was disappointed at. 

All in all a great day out and as got tickets on BOGOF only cost £8 was worth the drive down.

Disappointed not to see Pippa and William, were on the Allen and Page stand just after 2 but no sign of them x


----------



## whiteclover (13 November 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			Also meant to say did anyone see the rather hunky men handing out programme's ))
		
Click to expand...

Yep I did they were v. nice


----------



## paulineh (13 November 2011)

Went yesterday did not think it was as good as usual. Lacking with some good stands, there just seem to be less.

Bought some treats for the horses from Hilton Herbs, renewed my subscription for "Your Horse" and got a lovely Weatherbeeta show fleece for free. A really lovely rug.

Met some friends both visiting and as exhibitors.

Stayed to see the Rockin Horseman and was very disappointed. It was all hype and the horses did not look happy.All loud shouting and not much stunt work.  I would have much preferred if it had been the Frenchman giving his demo.


----------



## westparc (13 November 2011)

i also thought it was good but very quiet until later on, when we tryed to see the demos and were full.

i didnt think there was as many stands as other years and disapointed that there was no stands (which i saw) that had any showing stuff on it


----------



## MerrySherryRider (13 November 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			Also meant to say did anyone see the rather hunky men handing out programme's ))
		
Click to expand...

Yessss. I had to go back several times.


----------



## Supertrooper (13 November 2011)

Did anyone go today?


----------



## westparc (13 November 2011)

yes i did!


----------



## Deefa (13 November 2011)

I did! Spent loads!
LOVED the dressage to music and both Oli/Geoff demos.
Had a fantastic time


----------



## shellonabeach (13 November 2011)

Yes I went today, never been before.  Only bought suppliments (at reduced prices) got a free worm count (thank you Westgate Labs) chatted with some lovely people on their stands.

Watched the dressage to music demo, Rockin horse demo and Jason Webb demo.  Even my non horsey OH enjoyed the latter two.  I saw the lunctime Rockin horse performance and he only tried to jump the group of 3 horses once, his grey jumped and the bay and other grey refused.  I thought the bay did look a bit poor tbh and the dun didn't seem very happy but all the greys were cheerful.

I will def be going again next year had a lovely day


----------



## NativePonyLover (13 November 2011)

I had a brilliant weekend. Spent a bit too much money but lots of bargains, so not as painful as otherwise! I ended up coming away with new half chaps, new wellingtons,


----------



## Orangehorse (13 November 2011)

I had a good day, but wasn't really in a spending mood.  I bought " supplies" rather than goodies.

I bought two lightweight turnout rugs for different sized horses for £35 and £40 respectively.

I entered loads of competitions and got lots of free samples, and cheap treats.  I won a pot of NAF hoof dressing.  I thought the stands were better than in the past couple of years.  There were more new products being brought out.  There were some old favourites missing, but some new stands as well.  I nearly bought a fake fur hat but couldn't decide which colour, so left without.  

I had a good chat with several stand holders including riding holidays, riding instructors, barefoot hooves.  I didn't really rumage through as I am pretty well equiped for things.

Only saw the Oli and Geoff demo first thing, which was excellent - loved Geoff's horse - and started to watch Laura's and was  very pleased to see that the exercises she was giving the rider were exactly what my instructor gives me.  I saw the hypnotherapist talk while eating a sandwich, was OK, but I thought he could have compressed it into 10 minutes!  I would have liked to see some more demos, but it was starting to get dark so decided to come home as horses to see to.

I love YHL, I would go two days if I could, but it is quite close for me.


----------



## BBP (13 November 2011)

shellonabeach said:



			Watched the dressage to music demo, Rockin horse demo and Jason Webb demo.  Even my non horsey OH enjoyed the latter two.  I saw the lunctime Rockin horse performance and he only tried to jump the group of 3 horses once, his grey jumped and the bay and other grey refused.  I thought the bay did look a bit poor tbh and the dun didn't seem very happy but all the greys were cheerful.
		
Click to expand...

Just wanted to reassure any one who had concerns here that the horses, including the lovely Mod, are all extremely well loved and cared for, and whilst they buzz up in the ring the ones I had the pleasure of meeting were all very happy horses.  Mod suffers from being a poor doer (ex racer I believe) but is a lovely kind soul.  Funnily when I spoke to Guido he said it was the grey that did jump the fence that was the one who was backing off the fence and putting the other two off.  He chose not to jump them in the second performance as they weren't up for it...just shows with horses these things don't always go to plan!

I had a great day!


----------



## LEC (13 November 2011)

My first ever time and I think it bought out the worst in my snobbery. I just could not find anything to get excited about. 

I was highly bemused by the following which I never really see at Olympia or Badminton in such quantities:

Those who wear breeches or jods to go around the trade stands and are blatantly not riding. There did seem a lot! 

The sheer number of jackets with the riders and horses name on the back. 

The sheer number of mad middle aged women. I am now convinced that horses bring out the worst in women of a certain age.


----------



## BBP (13 November 2011)

Piglit said:



			It was my first time at Your Horse Live and I was totally overwhelmed by it...just huge. Did have a wonderful day until the Rockin Horse demo at the end of the day which ruined the whole experience. I actually walked out I was so disgusted...shaking with rage. I was sitting in the front row where the other riders were waiting while Guido was trying to jump his 3 horses and I saw what he was doing to their mouths and how aggressively he was beating them around the head with the whip...I think he thought if he did the worst of it behind the other 3 then no one would notice, he was shouting and jabbing and whipping and I couldn't bear it. Thought the dark chap didn't look right at all, poor condition and was standing a bit funny...almost like he was a little sedated maybe? Very odd. Just an awful awful thing to see...it wasn't fun, it wasn't good, it wasn't showmanship it was pure abuse. I've trained with stunt riders and done a bit myself in the past and I've never seen anyone driven to do that. It was pure ego and it was horrid. I shall be complaining. God knows what he did to those horses when he got them back to the stables!!!
		
Click to expand...

Just saw this and had to say that there is NO WAY Guido would have treated the horses badly when he got back to the stables.  He is a lovely guy and whilst very firm with his horses he is devoted to them.  I am sorry you didn't see the show in a good light, perhaps being the end of their season the horses were getting tired or a little sour of the jumping, I don't know.  as I say, he decided not to jump them second time today, he gave them one try in the first performance and then felt they were not happy so stopped.  I have ridden the bay and his grey and they were both very well cared for.  I don't meant to go on, and everyone will have a different viewpoint, I just have a lot of respect for him as a person and a horseman.


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (13 November 2011)

LEC said:



			I was highly bemused by the following which I never really see at Olympia or Badminton in such quantities:

Those who wear breeches or jods to go around the trade stands and are blatantly not riding. There did seem a lot!
		
Click to expand...

I was wearing my navy joddies (complete with bits of hay and mud stuck to them) and old muddied up joddy boots but that was because I was at the yard mucking out and turning out first (my OH picked me up straight from there) and then was going to be going straight back to the yard after YHL. 

No point in ruining my few good "normal" clothes when it comes to horses and would seem a bit silly to get changed to go to YHL only to have to change again to go back to the yard.

Nowt wrong with wearing horse clothes to a horse event!


----------



## JFTDWS (13 November 2011)

KatPT said:



			I just have a lot of respect for him as a person and a horseman.
		
Click to expand...

I, for one, can see why


----------



## scrunchie (14 November 2011)

I went yesterday (sunday) and thought it was fab. It seemed busier than last year. 

Saw Geoff and Oli twice and loved em. Saw Claire Lilley and the Breed Parade in the smaller arena - how cute was the Caspian? Oh and I want a mule now! I loved him! The quarter horse was stunning too. In fact they all were!

Saw Rocking Horse at the end and was disappointed that it was the same routine as last year. It was still good though, just less impressive because I knew all the jokes and what was happening next.

As for shopping, I bought loads! Got a lot of xmas pressies, got a lightweight turnout for £20 for my Welshy, and had loads of freebies and samples. As usual, I ran out of time. I think that they should leave the shopping open for at least another 2 hours after the end of the last show. There was so much more I could have bought.

But all in all I had a very good day.


----------



## Winklepoker (14 November 2011)

LEC said:



			My first ever time and I think it bought out the worst in my snobbery. I just could not find anything to get excited about. 

I was highly bemused by the following which I never really see at Olympia or Badminton in such quantities:

Those who wear breeches or jods to go around the trade stands and are blatantly not riding. There did seem a lot! 

The sheer number of jackets with the riders and horses name on the back. 

The sheer number of mad middle aged women. I am now convinced that horses bring out the worst in women of a certain age.
		
Click to expand...

I just spat out my Earl Grey reading that!! Honestly I agree,  if you need clothing with your name/horses name on the reverse I suggest you check in for some help with memory loss. It really is the only reason I can find for wanting it! Or perhaps it makes people feel as though they are on the circuit and have team clothing.. who knows!

I am pretty sure blue jods and muckboots arent what was meant, more white breeches, long diamond socks, and some form of stock shirt/bodywarmer combo  that makes you look a twonk unless you have just been competing and you are stood at the burger van of a show venue! ha ha ha! 

I went on Saturday and although it was far too busy to really get stuck into the shopping i had a great time.  I bought; 

A Snuggy turnout hood with zip (out of the lucky dip bin) for £20!!
A lovely JW saddle pad with sparkly JW sig £25 from Equestrian Clearance
Gorgeous english leather headcollar for £15
Goodies from Bedsoft and a lovely bag of delights from the Bates stand!

Was looking for some Roeckl chesters but didnt see any for less than £25 so didnt bother with those  

Paid £5.50 for pimms SHOCK HORROR and the same for my pork roll!

i came to find you Kat but only found the hubby and was too scared to say I was Winklepoker incase I got thrown out!!  
Saw team Hovis, you were sat about 3 rows infront of Pebbles and I in the Oli/Geoff Demo at 3.30 but again, too busy swooning over Oli to act on it!! 

All in all.. we had a fabulous day!


----------



## Kat (14 November 2011)

Winklepoker said:



			i came to find you Kat but only found the hubby and was too scared to say I was Winklepoker incase I got thrown out!! 

Click to expand...

ha ha ha ha yes, he would have been very confused if you had introduced yourself, he doesn't really get HHO...... I was probably off shopping or watching a demo. As the stand didn't get hugely busy we mainly took turns to go off for a walk. Shame I missed you though.


----------



## CorvusCorax (14 November 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			A old book about search dogs
		
Click to expand...

Was it the Caroline Hebard one?


----------



## Orangehorse (14 November 2011)

There is a very different audience and customer base for Badminton, as opposed to YHL.
There are some very wealthy people who go to Badminton and the stands reflect this - think of those luxury goods, jewellry, etc. etc.  YHL is more for the readership of that magaine and those of that ilk.  Their money is just as good though.

It is a very good place to bring out new ideas, and when it started it was far more of a technical event, and several stands didn't have to pay, or only pay a nominal amount which meant that more breed societies could attend.


----------



## Fatpants (14 November 2011)

My first experience at YHL.  Enjoyed the Laura B demo- Duchess the chestnut behaved beautifully, I am not sure I could even GET my horse into that arena LOL as well as Anna & Roland with their DTM - Anna's horse Dream Girl was gorgeous as was Rolands Horse Ambiance- and amazing that the stallion is only 6 ! 

Enjoyed the shopping, but as I went yesterday I felt the stalls had a "picked over" look to them - not a lot of choice size wise for myself or horsey.

Saying that- I bagged some new joint supplement - for me £10 for 30 days worth - so got 2 lots - hope it helps. 

Some animal health trust cleaning stuff -due to geriatric senile cat who frequently has overnight "accidents" despite 2 trays being always available.

Got 4 horslyx mini licks for a tenner 

Some large Shires Travel boots for £20 from Hope Valley saddlery.

A head collar hook in the shape of a horses head in coated iron - billy bargain at £3.

Watched the demo with the showing lady and the 4 M & M's - didn't enjoy it to be honest - especially when one of the crowd asked her a question specific to M & M's and she couldn't answer because she doesn't judge them? So why have a demo WITH them I thought. Well done to the riders though, coping in that tiny arena in a fizzy environment 

Couldn't get into the Ollie/Geoff demo in the afternoon though as it was over subscribed - so disappointing.

And the only other comment I would make - the aisles between stalls were regularly quite narrow, especially for folks in wheelchairs/scooters or for folks with pushchairs.

There was not nearly enough seating to enjoy lunch outside (or inside) when buying from the roast pork van or other.

All in all, I would like to go back next year on the Saturday, just to see if the shopping would be better.


----------



## Kat (14 November 2011)

In the end I did manage to make a few purchases, I felt a bit "too much choice" the first day, went off to shop on the sunday and came back after my first expedition with just a martingale stop...... last of the big spenders! But then later went and got two numnahs from Buccas and a salt lick and some treats from hilton herbs. 

I thought many of the tack shop type stalls didn't really have anything different, nearly every stall had the same old stuff at virtually the same prices. Then there were some things that I couldn't find, like prolite stuff. 

I was slightly less taken with the demos than in previous years, I think if you go every year they can get a bit repetitive. I loved Geoff and Ollie. Was very disappointed with Lucy Killingbeck, I was quite interested to see that but it ended up with her spending most of the time giving a riding lesson to the people she had in there. I wanted to hear more about how to present yourself and your horse for a showing class. Last year's showing demo was much better. The OH said he found Laura B boring too, it was just like watching a not very exciting riding lesson. He saw her with the competition winner whereas I saw her with her pupil which was a bit more interesting but we both agreed we really wanted to see her riding. 

I didn't bother going to see Claire Lilley, Thoroughbred Rehab, Carol Mailer or Sylvia Loch because they seem to be there every year. 

I agree that they need to have some time for people to shop that doesn't clash with demos, maybe staying open a bit later and perhaps offering cheap shopping only entry that starts after the last demo has commenced. Only trouble is that people do seem to drift off quite early, as a trader there were few customers still around at 5pm so unless they are going to encourange people to stay I'd resent being open longer. Maybe they need to build in more time between demos and a decent lunch break by keeping the demos going until an hour later or by doing an evening performance on the saturday. 

I was also driven nuts by peoples lack of consideration for others during the demos (as I am every year) despite there being queues to get in many people felt that their bags needed a seat of their own, many sat in aisle seats leaving big gaps in the middle of rows and refused to move down. Then there were the people who nattered throughout meaning you couldn't hear a thing (thanks in particular to the staff of horse bit shop who talked loudly right through saddles direct's presentation), the people who left in the middle meaning you had to get up for them, and the people whose children came and went several times during the course of one demo, stomping up the metal steps as they went (If your kids will be bored why not leave them at home?). I really wish the stewards would be a bit more active in dealing with seating people for the busy demos, it seems a shame that people miss out when there are empty seats, I was aware of people being turned away for some of the demos.


----------



## Lotty (14 November 2011)

First year I didn't buy anything.......internet far cheaper.


----------



## Kat (14 November 2011)

Orangehorse said:



			There is a very different audience and customer base for Badminton, as opposed to YHL.
There are some very wealthy people who go to Badminton and the stands reflect this - think of those luxury goods, jewellry, etc. etc.  YHL is more for the readership of that magaine and those of that ilk.  Their money is just as good though.

It is a very good place to bring out new ideas, and when it started it was far more of a technical event, and several stands didn't have to pay, or only pay a nominal amount which meant that more breed societies could attend.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if the organisers should look at differentiating between the types of exhibitor to try and get a good mix and to promote the event to new innovations etc. Offering a discounted rate to certain types of stand, and limiting the number of certain types of product.... It is a very expensive show to do and difficult to justify for many small businesses.


----------



## Feathered (14 November 2011)

Haven't been in years and I thought it was better than it was when I've been before, much bigger. I agree with those who say the shopping hours need to be extended, you just can't fit it all in 8hrs. 

Going back to the people wearing riding clothes thing, I saw a girl on crutches with a full leg cast wearing jods...only reason I could think of was she literally has no other clothes! 

I spent loads, got lots of feeding advice for my fatties and lots of freebies so all in all a good day, I'll be going again next year.


----------



## CBFan (14 November 2011)

I LOVE YHL. Great shopping and great demos.. was dissapointed not to see Geoff But I'm sure he'll be back.

I do have to agree with the posters who say they were disapointed with the rockin horse's demo. It was EXACTLY the same as last year and I think it could be a much better 'performance' if it were better choreographed with a less shouty presenter and music turned down a notch or two - it was deafening at times (god I sound old! - I'm not!). To me it just felt like a load of people showing off rather than a performance.


----------



## Kat (14 November 2011)

Fatpants said:



			My first experience at YHL.  Enjoyed the Laura B demo- Duchess the chestnut behaved beautifully, I am not sure I could even GET my horse into that arena LOL as well as Anna & Roland with their DTM - Anna's horse Dream Girl was gorgeous as was Rolands Horse Ambiance- and amazing that the stallion is only 6 ! 

Enjoyed the shopping, but as I went yesterday I felt the stalls had a "picked over" look to them - not a lot of choice size wise for myself or horsey.

Saying that- I bagged some new joint supplement - for me £10 for 30 days worth - so got 2 lots - hope it helps. 

Some animal health trust cleaning stuff -due to geriatric senile cat who frequently has overnight "accidents" despite 2 trays being always available.

Got 4 horslyx mini licks for a tenner  Where did you find those? I would have snapped some of those up! 
Some large Shires Travel boots for £20 from Hope Valley saddlery.

A head collar hook in the shape of a horses head in coated iron - billy bargain at £3.

Watched the demo with the showing lady and the 4 M & M's - didn't enjoy it to be honest - especially when one of the crowd asked her a question specific to M & M's and she couldn't answer because she doesn't judge them? So why have a demo WITH them I thought. Well done to the riders though, coping in that tiny arena in a fizzy environment  That was the one I saw too and I did think the same. I thought having 4 very similar horses (all M&Ms three of which were welshies) really limited the appeal of the demo, why not have 1 M&M a hunter and a hack or something?) 

Couldn't get into the Ollie/Geoff demo in the afternoon though as it was over subscribed - so disappointing. And yet there would have been empty seats. I saw the saturday afternoon one and despite the queues there were a lot of free seats, one woman had a right strop when someone wanted to sit in a seat that she was blocking with her bags 

And the only other comment I would make - the aisles between stalls were regularly quite narrow, especially for folks in wheelchairs/scooters or for folks with pushchairs. In the marquee where we were they were quite wide but in the other halls they can be narrow, that is partly why we moved into the marquee (that and putting up with a leaky roof, cold and poor lighting in the blackstone buildings)

There was not nearly enough seating to enjoy lunch outside (or inside) when buying from the roast pork van or other. Agree some indoor seating would be a good idea, it would help prevent people sitting in the interactive zone for their sandwich and disturbing those watching the demos. Also we ended up having a group picnicing on the floor by our stand, blocking legitimate customers which was frustrating. Can't really complain about the outdoor seating as normally the weather if far too awful to contemplate sitting outside. 

All in all, I would like to go back next year on the Saturday, just to see if the shopping would be better.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you enjoyed it over all.


----------



## kittykatcat (14 November 2011)

I was working on a stand both days but did manage to get out and about a bit - didn't buy too much as was just so overwhelmed by the amount of stuff and I couldn't decide on what I wanted - so just ended up with some gloves, and a present for my friend!!

I did manage to watch some demos - Jason Webb yesterday morning - TOTES AMAZE....the TRC was watchable, fairly interesting. I saw Anna R-D the day before - literally made the hairs stand up and really inspired me to do dressage to music - HOWEVER, and i'm not sure I saw a different performance to everyone else - reading the comments, but I watch the GB and OT demo on Sat afternoon.....GB seemed half cut to me - OT really showed him up with his riding skills....when he announced to the World that the horse had a rusty bit in, as it made the horse mouth it better, I was appalled - OK he might know what he's doing, but he has a responsibility to the kids in the audience which probably left YHL, found a nice rusty bit and draw reins and proceeded to serrate their horses' mouths!!! Also his demo of a 'piaffe' was appalling - the horse was bloody pretified, but couldn't do anything about it as it was strapped down with draw reins....

Apart from that - I thought YHL was good this year, very good value for money I think


----------



## MerrySherryRider (14 November 2011)

kittykatcat said:



			GB seemed half cut to me - OT really showed him up with his riding skills....when he announced to the World that the horse had a rusty bit in, as it made the horse mouth it better, I was appalled -
		
Click to expand...

I guess he was referring to a sweet iron bit ?


----------



## Ranyhyn (14 November 2011)

I didnt get much really, got a new HS1, an anky pad and some hi viz! No real bargains, don't think I'll bother again.


----------



## kittykatcat (14 November 2011)

horserider said:



			I guess he was referring to a sweet iron bit ?
		
Click to expand...


Probable - although he proceeded to say how it was rusty because he had left it out in the rain?? He may have been joking of course (although if he was he didn't make it clear!), but was a bit irresponsible I thought! Not a party pooper at all, and I did think they were amusing, but a few things shocked me...still in awe of how they can jump those jumps like they're a cross pole!!


----------



## Kat (14 November 2011)

kittykatcat said:



			I was working on a stand both days but did manage to get out and about a bit - didn't buy too much as was just so overwhelmed by the amount of stuff and I couldn't decide on what I wanted - so just ended up with some gloves, and a present for my friend!!

I did manage to watch some demos - Jason Webb yesterday morning - TOTES AMAZE....the TRC was watchable, fairly interesting. I saw Anna R-D the day before - literally made the hairs stand up and really inspired me to do dressage to music - HOWEVER, and i'm not sure I saw a different performance to everyone else - reading the comments, but I watch the GB and OT demo on Sat afternoon.....GB seemed half cut to me - OT really showed him up with his riding skills....when he announced to the World that the horse had a rusty bit in, as it made the horse mouth it better, I was appalled - OK he might know what he's doing, but he has a responsibility to the kids in the audience which probably left YHL, found a nice rusty bit and draw reins and proceeded to serrate their horses' mouths!!! Also his demo of a 'piaffe' was appalling - the horse was bloody pretified, but couldn't do anything about it as it was strapped down with draw reins....

Apart from that - I thought YHL was good this year, very good value for money I think 

Click to expand...



GB did explain that it was sweet iron by way of a question to the audience. I didn't think he was that bad, he and ollie showed the different skills and approach of show jumpers and eventers with some added humour. I was at the same demo you were at. Didn't see a problem with it myself. Geoff isn't a pretty rider by any stretch of the imagination, as Ollie showed when he "tried to ride Jennifer in a similar way to his owner", but he is clearly effective and his horses seemed happy enough. It isn't unusual for showjumpers to warm up in draw reins and Jennifer was obviously a bit of a handful and was going into a spooky environment so it was probably a sensible precaution. He wasn't suggesting that every one should go out and use draw reins. He had a sweet iron snaffle in which even combined with draw reins was probably a kinder option than say a gag and runing martingale combination. 

YHL seem to have "humourous demo by northern show jumper" on their list of must do demos as they had Geoff Curran last year and Tim Stockdale the year before. I think they could perhaps have a bit more originality in their selection of demos, I over heard one person moaning about the amount of dressage with Laura, Anna R-D, Sylvia Loch and Claire Lilley it was perhaps slightly over represented. But then they didn't have a big name western rider or "horse whisperer" this year as they have done in previous years. 

I think having Rocking Horse two years running was a mistake, they can't be the only group that can do a fun display. What about the Knight of middle england or the metropolitan police or some western or jousting or skill at arms or scurry driving or horseball to add in something fast and furious, if it can publicise a minority discipline too that is a bonus.


----------



## Alibear (14 November 2011)

Had a fab day there on Saturday.
Worth the 3 hour drive.
Got an extra wide nose band for showing the little cob I'm sharing, also a tube of chalk talk and plaiting bands. I even managed to find the mega tek detangler I was after and I never thought that would be there.
I think everything is there , you just have to find it.
Watch the Saturday after lunch Laura B demo and loved it, the young rider Charlie Ward did a great job and it was nice to actually see the rider working and having an effect. Sometimes when it's the top riders you can't spot what they are doing !
Loved how when Laura said look at me Charlie did and the horse turned perfectly , proves how keyed into the riders movement they are.Would have liked to steal her horse though what a lovely chap so tuned in but so calm and confident to, was nice to see a not mega hot one for a change.
Loved the Anna Ross Davis and Roland Tong demo afterwards, I'm not convinced icey really did like pompei though! Showed my naff middle aged ness by finding my self very moved by Pompeis extended trots. 
It was manic this year , I think just from the extra people there now it's just a 2 day show again. 
I like that you can see the tack for real before you buy it, found out the nose bands I had thought I was going to buy weren't as nicely made as I'd thought and then found a much better one for just £1 more.


----------



## Vetwrap (14 November 2011)

I didn't feel the "Wow" factor yesterday that I had felt last year, except perhaps for the dressage to music demo, which was beautiful and quite inspiring.  

My friend and I went to the afternoon DTM session and stayed to watch Oli and Geoff following on.  I enjoyed watching their show, but couldn't help but wonder at some of things that Geoff B said and did.  His hands, the draw reins and the rusty bit reference for starters.  The piaffe/Carl Hester routine did make me cringe, I'm afraid.  I think that I had expected something different, more educational/informative maybe, so probably my mistake.  I had seen the Fredericks the previous year and that had been more teaching and less fun and games.  Oli's dry wit was entertaining, as usual.

I never found some of the stands that I had wanted to - ran out of time for too much shopping anyway.  Did get a lovely sheepskin numnah for £20 though (I did haggle!) and some feed samples from Pure Feeds to try the boys on, so an inexpensive day really. 

Will certainly go again - and the BOGOF tickets certainly do help convince me to do so!


----------



## LansdownK310 (14 November 2011)

Went on Saturday - had a huge list but ended up loosing it, I think I got most of it!

Brogini Jod Boots -£25 look fab and comfy but not sure how long they'll last
Fab musto gilet with my YH subscription 
Muckers - £20 which are fab and already tested
2 Jumpers - £40 - not on my list!
Trizone tendon boots - which were the same price everywhere
grackle bridle - £28 - just wanted the noseband to try and couldnt find a f/s black one
headcollar - £2
wormer
likit - already tested 
Maxavita Maxaflex - wanted to try and got a month supply for £20 saving £9 from RRP

I did want some 100g combo stable rug and turnout but I ended up ordering online that evening as couldnt find them in the right size.

Saw Sylvia Loch (fab love her) and then watched Carol Mailer as was interested in jumping exercises in a small arena. Left halfway through though - she didnt explain that horses had been warmed up and were straight away jumped down 5 x pole bounces, then the other riders waiting were on track which meant that person riding couldnt get a nice line to the fences in a small ring. The coloured was nice though. Saw Geoff and Ollie - although the toilet gag i've heard before when they were at Exeter the year before. Saw Anna Ross Davies in the morning, gorgeous horses! Missed Claire Lilley and didnt get round to the improve your riding area.

Will probably go next year depending on who they have on the schedule - maybe go with a smaller list


----------



## applecart14 (14 November 2011)

I had a great day too!  I headed straight for the Horse Health stand to get my cut price LeMieux saddlecloths (one in black with white fur wither trim and one in white with the same - £20 each).  I also got from there a Acavallo gel seat pad reduced from £35 to £20 (I have to sew the fastening on which they are sending me through the post), some 'Just Chaps' chaps (had them before) and a lovely navy blue waterproof no fill wrap around exercise sheet for £15!  Woo hoo.  Also got some NAF 'Haylage Balancer' reduced, some Meadowsweet Herb and Slippery Elm for my boys possible gastric ulcers!  And some samples with vouchers from Allen & Page and Dengie for a whole new diet too!!

Didn't see any demo's whatsoever, the queues were too traumatic to queue for hours!  Had to get the coach back to the car park as I'd had steroid medication in my back on the Wednesday and the stuff I was carrying was a little heavy to say the least!


----------



## Elbie (14 November 2011)

I went a few years ago when I got free VIP tickets as I worked for petplan equine. Thought at the time I wouldn't have bothered going if i had to pay for it and been put off since. 

Maybe i'll reevaluate next year...


----------



## 1Lucie (14 November 2011)

Had a fab day Sunday but struggled to do it all in one day! Missed quite a few demos.

Watched Laura B who gave a comptetion winner a lesson. I thought it was pretty poor lesson to be honest, her instructors were not overly clear and it was generally boring! Lots of people left halfway through.

Anna Ross Davies was fab!! Stunning dressage test- was slightly annoyed with two ladies dat in front of us who talked through whole thing and then their mobile phone went off loudly spooking one of the horses!

Shopping was good brought the following:

Joules polo top £25 from £45
SHires Heavy combo stable rug £50 from £80
Washing bag £12
Webbing/leather reins £10 from £25
Kevin Bacon Hoof dressing £13.75 which i have just seen in my local tack shop selling at £18.99!

Free bags of horse treats, bandages, shampoo, clicker and hand cream! Saw quite a few bargains but unfortunaly my boy seemed to be the popular size of 6Ft 6 which seemed to sell fast!!!!! Grrrrr annoying!!!!!!!


----------



## lj0429 (14 November 2011)

applecart14 said:



			I had a great day too!  I headed straight for the Horse Health stand to get my cut price LeMieux saddlecloths (one in black with white fur wither trim and one in white with the same - £20 each).  I also got from there a Acavallo gel seat pad reduced from £35 to £20 (I have to sew the fastening on which they are sending me through the post), some 'Just Chaps' chaps (had them before) and a lovely navy blue waterproof no fill wrap around exercise sheet for £15!  Woo hoo.  Also got some NAF 'Haylage Balancer' reduced, some Meadowsweet Herb and Slippery Elm for my boys possible gastric ulcers!  And some samples with vouchers from Allen & Page and Dengie for a whole new diet too!!

Didn't see any demo's whatsoever, the queues were too traumatic to queue for hours!  Had to get the coach back to the car park as I'd had steroid medication in my back on the Wednesday and the stuff I was carrying was a little heavy to say the least!
		
Click to expand...

sorry but you can consider the tack accessories as essentials when your worried about livery but dont think scoping is when you think your horse has painful gastric ulcers


----------



## Cinnamontoast (14 November 2011)

lj0429 said:



			sorry but you can consider the tack accessories as essentials when your worried about livery but dont think scoping is when you think your horse has painful gastric ulcers
		
Click to expand...

You a vet? You think he's ignoring the issue? Interesting.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (14 November 2011)

I went there on Saturday & went straight to the main arena to see Laura B. She was announced as GB's best Dressage rider and a strong contender to represent GB i n the 2012 Olympics, etc etc & after that build up she wandered in on foot looking like she was half way through mucking out her stables. She then announced that all her horses were based on the Continent???????.....so none of her horses were there? She then gave a dressage lesson to a competition winner from Your Horse Magasine. To be honest I thought the lesson was quite poor, she was not very informative. I think many people had come to see her ride & for her not to ride was a great disappointment.

I can understand a person wanting to win a lesson with Laura B..........but do several thousand people want to sit & watch it?.....not really. We wanted to see Laura B ride!!

I wonder when Your Horse booked her, probably many months ago, did they know that she wouldn't be in a position to ride any of her horses? I think they need to take this on board next time they book someone to 'perform' at their show!!


----------



## 3Beasties (14 November 2011)

kittykatcat said:



			GB seemed half cut to me - OT really showed him up with his riding skills....when he announced to the World that the horse had a rusty bit in, as it made the horse mouth it better, I was appalled
		
Click to expand...

My horse also wears a rusty bit  There is nothing appalling or wrong about it!


----------



## applecart14 (14 November 2011)

lj0429 said:



			sorry but you can consider the tack accessories as essentials when your worried about livery but dont think scoping is when you think your horse has painful gastric ulcers
		
Click to expand...

Actually the things that I bought at Your Horse Live were with the £50 Xmas money my Mum and Dad gave me and £20 Xmas money my partner gave me and £30 I had saved from weeks ago because I knew I was going.  I got the ticket for £4.25 (was £8.50 as friend ordered eight or ten but she owed me some) so I got it cheaper.  I always get my Xmas presents off other people myself and they give me the money.  That way I get what I want and they are happy they don't have to rush around trying to think what to buy me. 

I've actually been to sign on and make a new claim today.  If you have ever had the misfortune to do that you will know how I feel right now.  I spend a small fortune on my horse and would do anything to keep him safe.  I also go without a lot of things others take for granted including going for meals out, buying new clothes, cinema, make up, etc, etc in order to keep him.  When I am lucky enough to get work through the agency I try to save money but I have been hit thing after another recently and my funds have dwindled somewhat.

If I thought that I could have paid the scoping off in instalments as and when I would have done so.  This is why I rang up as I thought it would be around £80-£90 as he was going in for something covered on the insurance so it would have saved me on sedation/examination.  And they would have let me pay it off over several months as they know I am good for the money.  But I can't afford £255 when I am not even sure this is what he has. 

And finally a*s my post stated* I bought slippery elm, meadowsweet, haylage balancer and spent another £12.50 (got vouchers from Your Horse Live for feed) buying new feed for him due to his *POSSIBLE * gastric ulcers.  *So stuff you.*

Not quite sure why I feel the need to justify myself to you anymore than you feel the need to point out what you have pointed out.


----------



## applecart14 (14 November 2011)

3Beasties said:



			My horse also wears a rusty bit  There is nothing appalling or wrong about it! 

Click to expand...

From ehow.com website:

_There are many types of horse bits to choose from including stainless steel, nickel, copper, rubber, plastic and iron. Iron bits rust naturally (some call it "seasoning"). The sweet taste of the rust encourages the horse to accept the bit. The name "sweet iron" comes from this characteristic. If you want to remove the rust from a sweet iron bit, you can do so by following a few simple steps.

Read more: How to Clean Rust Off Sweet Iron Horse Bits | eHow.com_ http://www.ehow.com/how_6141492_clean-sweet-iron-horse-bits.html#ixzz1diz1dfEr


I AGREE


----------



## JCWHITE (15 November 2011)

Didnt go this year, went in 2010, so understand the hectic activity shall we call it!
I think if you want to shop, you need to time it accordingly, ie, first or last thing in the day.
I would be interested to know, there was some suggestion as to retailers who werent present this year, who was missing?
and
Did any of you buy the £65 VIP ticket, and if so, would you do so again, and why.


----------



## Ranyhyn (15 November 2011)

Is anyone a bit lost as to why applecart is explaining themselves regarding scoping for ulcers on a completely unrelated thread?


----------



## Custard Cream (15 November 2011)

See post on previous page where she is asked how she could afford shopping and not having her horse scoped.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (15 November 2011)

BoolavogueDC said:



			Is anyone a bit lost as to why applecart is explaining themselves regarding scoping for ulcers on a completely unrelated thread?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. I'm glad you said that. I was a bit 

Never mind Applecart, you don't need to explain yourself.


----------



## Feathered (15 November 2011)

I was surprised there was no H&H stand, they've been at every other horsey event I've been to this year and I was looking forward to picking up the current issue for a quid! 

Also had plans to speak to thorowgood about their cob saddles as they're a possible for my coblet when he's backed next year but they weren't there either, and I know I've seen them there before.


----------



## Orangehorse (15 November 2011)

I was disappointed not to see Laura ride, and glad that I saw Oil and Geoff first.  In fact we left after about 10 minutes of the lesson.  Not like when Carl Hester used to appear, that was always worth the entrance fee by itself.  I should have watched the dressage to music, but was on the way out by then.  (A rusty bit is the sweet iron - I guess Geoff was being ironic!)


----------



## Kat (15 November 2011)

Feathered said:



			I was surprised there was no H&H stand, they've been at every other horsey event I've been to this year and I was looking forward to picking up the current issue for a quid! 

Also had plans to speak to thorowgood about their cob saddles as they're a possible for my coblet when he's backed next year but they weren't there either, and I know I've seen them there before.
		
Click to expand...

Are you really surprised H&H weren't there? It is "Your Horse Live" an event sponsored by Your Horse Magazine, do you really think that they are going to lay on an event like that and then invite all their competitors to come along and poach their customers?


----------



## Ranyhyn (15 November 2011)

Custard Cream said:



			See post on previous page where she is asked how she could afford shopping and not having her horse scoped.
		
Click to expand...

Ah I see, someone's taken it upon themselves to follow her round the forum, gathering evidence of her cruelty to her horse.  Makes perfect sense now.


----------



## applecart14 (16 November 2011)

horserider said:



			Yes. I'm glad you said that. I was a bit 

Never mind Applecart, you don't need to explain yourself.
		
Click to expand...


Sadly lj4029 didn't quite get it first time round.


----------

